# Pasta with Anchovie Sauce



## debthecook (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm making this today:

Pasta with Anchovies and Herbs


Nancy Harmon Jenkins says this recipe really does depend on what is in your cupboard. Hers always includes the anchovies, dried hot red chili peppers, garlic and excellent extra-virgin olive oil in addition to pasta.

Yield: Makes 4 to 6 servings

Ingredients:
1 tablespoon salt
1 pound spaghetti, linguine, vermicelli or any other kind of pasta
¼ cup extra-virgin olive oil
4 garlic cloves, minced
4 anchovy fillets, drained and chopped
1 small dried hot red chili pepper, crumbled
About ¼ cup minced fresh Italian parsley
1 tablespoon minced fresh basil, rosemary, savory, or lovage
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

1. Have everything ready ahead of time: Garlic minced, anchovies chopped, chili pepper crumbled and herbs chopped so that you can work quickly once you get started.
2. In a large stockpot, bring 6 quarts of water to a rolling boil. Add the tablespoon of salt and then stir in the pasta to cook for about 10 minutes. 
3. While the pasta is cooking, heat the olive oil in a very large skillet or 6-quart pot over medium-low heat. Add the garlic and anchovies and cook very gently, crushing the anchovies into the oil with a fork. As soon as the garlic is softened, but not brown, add the crumbled chili and the minced herbs, along with ¼ cup of the pasta cooking water. Turn up the heat and let the sauce simmer.
4. Meanwhile, when the pasta is cooked to a little firmer than al dente, drain it well and immediately turn it into the skillet or pot with the sauce. Mix well, cover, and let the pasta simmer in its sauce for about 2 minutes. Taste for salt and pepper and serve immediately.


Adapted from The Chef of Cucina Amore: Celebrating the Very Best in Italian Cooking: Publishers’Group West; Copyright 1999 West 175th Enterprises, Inc.


----------

